# PLEASE HELP,school issues



## englishman30 (Sep 28, 2008)

hello everyone,

me and my family are thinking of moving to spain, i have three children aged 3,4 and 6. Now im really worried about there school life, we are moving to gran canaria and ive looked at various international schools and the cost per child looks to be about 5000 euros per year but does anyone no whether it get cheaper with every child ie the first child pays 5000,the second 4000 and the third 3000. Either way to pay this amount is a very expensive task. The second option we thought about was to put them in a spanish school but my kids are very shy and im really worried this will scare the living daylights out of them, is there anyone who has been through this situation and could kindly give me some advice that could ease my worries please. Obviously there are alot of english moving to spain so does this mean that there is alot of english kids in the state school which would help them to find friends easier. Please help i would really appreciate it.

many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

englishman30 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> me and my family are thinking of moving to spain, i have three children aged 3,4 and 6. Now im really worried about there school life, we are moving to gran canaria and ive looked at various international schools and the cost per child looks to be about 5000 euros per year but does anyone no whether it get cheaper with every child ie the first child pays 5000,the second 4000 and the third 3000. Either way to pay this amount is a very expensive task. The second option we thought about was to put them in a spanish school but my kids are very shy and im really worried this will scare the living daylights out of them, is there anyone who has been through this situation and could kindly give me some advice that could ease my worries please. Obviously there are alot of english moving to spain so does this mean that there is alot of english kids in the state school which would help them to find friends easier. Please help i would really appreciate it.
> 
> many thanks


I'm afraid I dont know your area, but I know a bit about schools. First of all, state schools are not necessarily as scary as you think. I assume you'll be moving to a "brit" populated area. In which case most of the state schools will have a fair few British kids there and the schools will be geared up for that ie, extra Spanish lessons, an english speaking teacher on hand, biligual kids (which yours would become in no time - your are the best age to pick up the language quickly). And your kids would presumably all be in the same school and would see each other at break etc. Its not as scary as you think it will be, slightly different than changing schools in the UK, but not much really

As for the prices of the international schools, well their structure varies. I know the one my son is at has a sliding scale for multiple kids, but I'm sure its different for each school, so you need to ask.

BTW, my 11yo daughter was at an international school, but hated it, so has recently started the local state school - er... she doesnt like that either, but its early days (2 weeks so far). There are plenty of british kids there and I think its more the case that the long summer holidays we've just had here (3 months AAAGGH!!) has got her out of the habit of school. We'll see!


Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

englishman30 said:


> The second option we thought about was to put them in a spanish school but my kids are very shy and im really worried this will scare the living daylights out of them,


 My thoughts on this are unfailing. If you want your children to feel that Spain is their home - THEY NEED to go to school with Spanish children. Also my feeling is that most children STOP being shy once they're amongst others without having their parents around. Bear in mind that schooling here only starts at 6years old too. At their age they'll be speaking Spanish well before you think. The 3&4 year olds will near enough learn Spanish as their FIRST language.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

From what I've heard putting your kids in a State school will

1. Ensure they are multi lingual in a relatively short period (invaluable)
2. Ensure they integrate into Spanish life very quickly
3. Greatly enhance your prospects of integrating into Spanish life more quickly

Putting them in an international school will do none of these things as quickly, if at all.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> From what I've heard putting your kids in a State school will
> 
> 1. Ensure they are multi lingual in a relatively short period (invaluable)
> 2. Ensure they integrate into Spanish life very quickly
> ...



I totally agree! And if my kids had been younger, I wouldnt have thought twice about putting them into a state school.

I have a friend here who moved over with her children 7 years ago. Her daughter at the time was 6 years old. My friend put her straight into a state school, she was the only english kid there (how terrifying must that have been!?). anyway, seven years on and her daughter is so fluent in Spanish, she conciders it her first language, she IS spanish!! I've asked her about how she felt all those years ago, being put straight into Spanish school and she says it was more scary for her mum!


But how lovely for her to be naturally bilingual, she has no accent in either language and is comfortable speaking either. I find it fascinating to listen to, she flits between the two with such ease!


Jo


----------



## englishman30 (Sep 28, 2008)

id like to thank everyone for there replies, i feel a bit calmer now, cheers



englishman30 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> me and my family are thinking of moving to spain, i have three children aged 3,4 and 6. Now im really worried about there school life, we are moving to gran canaria and ive looked at various international schools and the cost per child looks to be about 5000 euros per year but does anyone no whether it get cheaper with every child ie the first child pays 5000,the second 4000 and the third 3000. Either way to pay this amount is a very expensive task. The second option we thought about was to put them in a spanish school but my kids are very shy and im really worried this will scare the living daylights out of them, is there anyone who has been through this situation and could kindly give me some advice that could ease my worries please. Obviously there are alot of english moving to spain so does this mean that there is alot of english kids in the state school which would help them to find friends easier. Please help i would really appreciate it.
> 
> many thanks


----------



## alarholm (Oct 6, 2008)

englishman30 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> me and my family are thinking of moving to spain, i have three children aged 3,4 and 6. Now im really worried about there school life, we are moving to gran canaria and ive looked at various international schools and the cost per child looks to be about 5000 euros per year but does anyone no whether it get cheaper with every child ie the first child pays 5000,the second 4000 and the third 3000. Either way to pay this amount is a very expensive task. The second option we thought about was to put them in a spanish school but my kids are very shy and im really worried this will scare the living daylights out of them, is there anyone who has been through this situation and could kindly give me some advice that could ease my worries please. Obviously there are alot of english moving to spain so does this mean that there is alot of english kids in the state school which would help them to find friends easier. Please help i would really appreciate it.
> 
> many thanks


I couldn't agree more with the previous posters. However, I think it also depends on your long term plan.

I live in Germany. I know i'm not going to stay here that long and felt that putting my children into a state school would be detrimental. My kids were 6 when we moved here and I felt that by the time they learnt the language, they would be behind educationally and when we move, would be behind in their studies. I made the international school call. This said, they have lived here now for 3 years and their German is very limited and they don't feel part of the country.

If you have a long term plan, I say go with the state school. If you plan on moving again, then think twice.

Aly


----------



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

There is an inbetween that might be perfect. If you move to an area with a consertada, or semi-rpivate school, you will ususally get a good safe Spanish education for your kids and they will learn the language and feel a part. We are here for 2 years and that is what we are doing with our 12 year old twins. Katie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Katie in Malaga said:


> There is an inbetween that might be perfect. If you move to an area with a consertada, or semi-rpivate school, you will ususally get a good safe Spanish education for your kids and they will learn the language and feel a part. We are here for 2 years and that is what we are doing with our 12 year old twins. Katie


Interestingly, I was gonna answer your point by saying there is one in our area but there is a waiting list!!Then I read where you are living ........!! So are you talking about El Pinar?? Cos it was full when we applied, so my son goes to international in Cartama and my daughter a state school in Torrealquerria


Jo


----------



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> Interestingly, I was gonna answer your point by saying there is one in our area but there is a waiting list!!Then I read where you are living ........!! So are you talking about El Pinar?? Cos it was full when we applied, so my son goes to international in Cartama and my daughter a state school in Torrealquerria
> 
> 
> Jo


We are not in the local school. We applied last March and were able to get into a school in Malaga just north of the University. Not exactly local but we are happy with the school. They use a pint system, apparnetly and if you are in the district it helps but if you have other points it is way better. Maybe we should have coffee sometime. I'm near the Super Sol.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Katie in Malaga said:


> We are not in the local school. We applied last March and were able to get into a school in Malaga just north of the University. Not exactly local but we are happy with the school. They use a pint system, apparnetly and if you are in the district it helps but if you have other points it is way better. Maybe we should have coffee sometime. I'm near the Super Sol.



I occasionally shop at Supersol. I have a friend, Carmen who lives near there too, but I find Mercadona a bit cheaper and my life has been revolutionised by finding Iceland/waitrose in Fuengirola!

Yes we should meet for coffee! I shall make a point of going to Supersol on friday, so if you wanna meet, just say!! It'll be fun to meet

Jo


----------



## Katie in Malaga (Oct 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> I occasionally shop at Supersol. I have a friend, Carmen who lives near there too, but I find Mercadona a bit cheaper and my life has been revolutionised by finding Iceland/waitrose in Fuengirola!
> 
> Yes we should meet for coffee! I shall make a point of going to Supersol on friday, so if you wanna meet, just say!! It'll be fun to meet
> 
> Jo


Hi Jojo, I have a class on Friday but could meet at around 1:30 or at 3:30. There is a coffee bar just outside the doors. I am much more flexible Mon, Tues, Wed. Katie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Katie in Malaga said:


> Hi Jojo, I have a class on Friday but could meet at around 1:30 or at 3:30. There is a coffee bar just outside the doors. I am much more flexible Mon, Tues, Wed. Katie


I have to pick my daughter up from school at 2pm and my son at 4.30pm so Friday looks bad then!! I've got visitors the following week. I'll keep in touch tho. I know the coffee bar you mean, I go there quite regularly, before or after a shopping trip - they do an amazing seafood tappas!!! And there's a DVD rental place just around the corner which my children like to go into! 

If you're ever around there at any other times look out for me and say hi - my picture is on my posts!!

Jo x


----------

